# Honest Charley's Garage



## CJTORINO

*.............is closed. goodbye.*


----------



## CJTORINO

********


----------



## harristotle

Love it! Looking forward to seeing more from you :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

HEY CHARLEY,:wave:.... Welcome to the neighborhood..... The rest of us have more work than we can handle,, So the more that's on here, the better the Forum.........Looking forward to seeing your build's....:thumbsup:....................MOE.


----------



## JamesInNC

Cool garage! Love the posters and sign.

James


----------



## scottnkat

Wow, you took the "garage" term literally! he he

That garage looks great - can't wait to see more of your builds using this backdrop. Did you make the garage with removable sides so you can take photos from the side as well?


----------



## Ian Anderson

*VERY NICE CJ,.....*And you will be _GOOD AT THIS,... NO DOUBT ABOUT IT,.._and that is the same Charger isn't it, ??..The one you showed me before ???,......very cool lay out there as well man,....

So...."HERE IS TO MANY GREAT POSTS TO COMER"...CHEERS my friend..



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, first, get the picture of my girlfriend off the wall, second, it's entirely too clean. And third, where is the TV? You're not going to watch the game? WTH?


----------



## DOM-19

Cjtorino,it looks so real great job =dom


----------



## CJTORINO

*********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Cool looking garage. I really like that hoist. That black Charger isn't bad either!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Congrats Charley! *Nice! * I was going to say something about the lack of dirt myself, but then I saw the oil on the floor-- somebody must've dropped an oil filter, eh? 

Love that hoist too! Wonder if you can set up your camera to get some under chassis shots?


----------



## Pete McKay

Just yank the satellite dish from the millenium falcon, I hear you can communicate between planets with it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"IN FIVE DEFERENT HECKTOARS*" as well pete,...lol...lol...lol..



*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

looks great,who is the maker of the hoist ? is it die-cast ? been collecting things for years to build a garage and need a lift


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> *GMP* is the maker of this hoist. they also make a 4 post lift. (1/25 scale).
> very affordable, and they also make a garage pack with all kinds of stuff in it. I have the accessories pack, just havent opened it up yet.
> 
> I have also built a two- holer 1/18 scale garage. I used the *GMP*
> four post lift in that diorama, and it is a beautiful piece.
> I would post pictures of my 1/18 garage, however it has 'R-rated'
> things on the wall.
> Thanks for the comments.
> since it's 10 degrees outside, I guess I'll build today!


Shot ya an email good sir :dude:


----------



## Pete McKay

I don't recall you saying you had this kit...

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/rev...tsroof-pro-modeler-2-n-1---stock-or-drag.html

You may have and I missed it. Anyway, seems like it's a decent price for the Pro Modeler version.


----------



## CJTORINO

*'70 Torino GT*

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I like that Twister Special, that's a great looking car! Very nice work on the engine!

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## harristotle

Looking great so far!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've never heard of the "Twister Specials" before. I found this page about them. Kinda cool. http://www.twisterspecialregistry.com/TwisterStory.html


----------



## JamesInNC

Interesting story.

James


----------



## harristotle

Went to a local car show here last month and discovered this baby. I think it's the first time I've seen a real twister in person. 

























All the talk of the TS's, I figured I'd share the pics with yins.


----------



## s.moe

Hey... C J........Can't wait to see the finished '70 Torino Cobra,"Twister Special,".....Think it'll fit right in with your '71 GT and the '71 Mach 1........Those are some great photo's of the real Twister,, Glad you shared 'em..Mike.................MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Anyone ever seen any pictures of the Ranchero's that they mention?


----------



## CJTORINO

*******


----------



## Schwinnster

CJTORINO said:


> thanks for posting those pictures of that 1:1 Twister Mach 1.
> thats a pretty cool vehicle to run into at a car show.
> The model I built of that Twister Mach 1 was a replica of a car that used to live in my hometown in Colorado. it was a 351 Cleveland/ 4 speed car that was completely original, well, at the time I saw it around town it was only a couple of years old. I noticed it because my Pop drove a grabber green '70 Mach 1. and that twister was cool.
> I have seen a couple of 1:1 Twister cars in my life. probably because I lived in Colorado and those cars were a Kansas Ford dealer kinda thing.


That *is* a cool looking Mach 1, and since they were a _'Kansas Ford dealer kinda thing'_-- I guess that's why I don't remember ever seeing one. Probably like a Pittsburgh Steeler car/truck here in my neck of the woods...

I do seem to remember a Dart or Duster with a similar tornado type artwork on them-- or am I mistaken? Funny, but the wheels on the Mach 1 also look a lot like some of the factory Mopar wheels, and I know I remember that some of the Ford/Mopar wheels were interchangeable. 

Just aint sure about the Dart/Duster 'twister' type....... Anybody know?


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Schwinnster

> Well, I remember the "Hang 10" dusters, and the "Feather Dusters". ( no kidding, real options), and I thought that all Dusters had the tornado decal on them.


Thanks Charley, nice to know I'm not nuts..... LOL! Yeah, I probably _am _remembering the Dusters having the tornado decals. Do seem to vaguely remember the 'Hang 10's, but the 'Feather Dusters'...?? *Nope!* I'll have to Google _that_ up! LOL! 

Those magnum 500 wheels are nice, think I'm just assuming they were a factory Mopar wheel. I remember some guys just putting them on their car made the car look so much cooler.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> Well, I remember the "Hang 10" dusters, and the "Feather Dusters". ( no kidding, real options), and I thought that all Dusters had the tornado decal on them.


They also had "Gold Dusters".


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> And I remember being at A large Mopar show years ago, and there was a Dodge Charger that was a special item from mother mopar,
> A Dodge 'Bengal' Charger. I think it was a 1968.
> some kind of special edition for the expansion Cincinatti Bengals NFL team.


Bengal Charger? That's a new one on me, never heard of that one before.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A little bit on the Bengal Chargers. http://www.dodgecharger.com/forum/index.php/topic,32703.0.html


----------



## Ian Anderson

*THAT IS THE COLOR* for an *1968 R/T Charger*...lol...
I mean, I have been looking for the _RIGHT COLOR_ for that charger _FOR YEARS NOW MY SELF_, And I thought I had it with the *Caterpillar Yellow and Black *One I did, then CJ's, *Red And Black *build, and even *Green and Black*,.....
*BUT THIS IS IT*, ...._A Perfect color with the back accents_*...."NO DOUBT ABOUT IT MO"*




*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The Tiger Orange was later designated "Vitamin C" by Chrysler.


----------



## Ian Anderson

If I was looking to *MATCH THE PAINT* in Rattle can,...Where* OR WHO *might have that color do you thin Mo,.....????? I would love to know, I have Lots of those kits And I would *IN DEED* build one in that shade my self,...* ASAP* ....
but I need to Match the Shade First,....And I'm *REALLY BAD AT THAT*, I would Pay *WELL* and supply the Body to have some one *PAINT ONE FOR ME *??????... . *"HINT HINT"....*..then I would build it..I cant paint for 
*SOUR APPLES DUNG*...is why,..lol...lol..






*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Hey...C J.....How's the Torino Cobra coming along ??? would love to see some W.I.P. Pic's.........Never seen the,"Bengal" Charger before....But like MO, Have seen the"Gold" Duster's before............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> If I was looking to *MATCH THE PAINT* in Rattle can,...Where* OR WHO *might have that color do you thin Mo,.....????? I would love to know, I have Lots of those kits And I would *IN DEED* build one in that shade my self,...* ASAP* ....
> but I need to Match the Shade First,....And I'm *REALLY BAD AT THAT*, I would Pay *WELL* and supply the Body to have some one *PAINT ONE FOR ME *??????... . *"HINT HINT"....*..then I would build it..I cant paint for
> *SOUR APPLES DUNG*...is why,..lol...lol.. *Ian*


The Testors Lacquer System paints has it, it is labled as "Go Mango", which is the same thing as Vitamin C. Dodge would call their paints one name and Plymouth another but they were the same color, Panther Pink and Moulin Rouge were the same, Lime Light Green and Sublime were the same, why they didn't use the same names, I have no idea. Chrysler was a curious car company back when they used the H.I.P paints. (High Impact Paint) But, everthing was groovy back then! Peace Dudes!


----------



## 440 dakota

the Hang 10 Dart Sport was a cool decor package,white with red and blue stripes and a very 70s interior with sunroof,Feather Duster had some unique parts alum hood,front bumper,and I think deck lid,light weight manual trans w/slant 6 engine designed for max fuel ecomony


----------



## Schwinnster

> Feather Duster had some unique parts alum hood,front bumper,and I think deck lid,light weight manual trans w/slant 6 engine designed for max fuel ecomony


Guess that's why they called it 'Feather' for _'Feather Weight'_? I hate when they do that-- like a _'feather weight 38'_-- makes it sound like it aint real. 

The Feather Duster reminds me of the time I was inspecting a '67 four door Nova-- something like the idea behind the Feather Duster?-- designed with 2 bench seats to hold 5-6 adults (thus reducing the 'fuel economy' of the little straight 6), but what really got me was the single leaf rear suspension..... to hold up all that people weight....:hat:

Thanks for the link to the Charger Forum Mo-- _The Bengal Charger_-- now _that's_ a *CHARGER!*


----------



## CJTORINO

*The word for today is..........................*

**********


----------



## Ian Anderson

There *ALL KILLER CJ,* Your One busy Dude my freind,.....And a Darn good Painter,.....NO doubt...Nice job on all of those....They look Great from here,...





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

You're missing a _Camaro_ Charlie! *LOL!* 

Wow! Nice bunch of projects you got going. 

Since I had a '68 Dart that looked a little like yours, I can't wait to see it done (mine was just a 318 auto, white with black vinyl top). 

Love that Highland Green color too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That Dart rules!!!!!!


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

My Dart, '67 GT.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I bought a new interior for mine. Tried to talk my wife into going with white instead of the stock blue but she didn't like that. I bought the blue and then she saw a few with white interior. "Honey, I wish I had gone with the white now, you were right, it looks alot better!" Mine (hers) just has a leaning tower of power for motorvation.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> Nothing wrong with a "buzzin half dozen".
> we have a friend who built up a 225 Hyper-Pak motor and put it in an early valiant.
> with an offy intake and a four barrel carb, that thing is kinda quick.


Those Hyper Paks were pretty fast. Lee Petty ran one in a Valiant in the compact cars that NA$CAR tried for a couple of years and did pretty well with it.


----------



## s.moe

Hey Charlie, Those are some nice looking W.I.P.,,You got started there.....:thumbsup:
Look's like you got your work cut out for awhile.......

CJ You had a great looking Dart there.......And guess we know where the idea came from to build the model.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I really like that Merc you have started there!


----------



## harristotle

Thanks for sharing more build, great job as always. There's a package headed your way, let me know when you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO

*Bee Happy*

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

*GM Stuff*

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

*'Bird Brains*

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## scottnkat

CJTORINO said:


>


Wow! I absolutely LOVE the yellow on that car - and the wheels really make it snap!! That's beautiful!!


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Some dang nice cars there, C.J. !


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I especially like the Mopars of course but that Pantera is wicked cool! I went to school with a guy that had a blue one.


----------



## scottnkat

Is that Pantera the one made by Tilt? If so, I have that same one that I built probably 15 years ago or so. It was a nice kit.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Schwinnster

_Very_ nice 'collection' CJ! Can't pick a favorite myself. Kinda a toss up between that green 'Bee and the Cobra....

Interesting about the Pantera (a 30 year old build-- we're getting _old_.....LOL!) being a slot car in it's first life. Did it have the detailed interior, opening doors, etc, as the slot car? 

IMHO, I think you should leave that Pantera just as it is, with those memories


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah, CJ, I don't recall having ever seen a Pantera kit before. Off to EvilBay I go to see what I can come up with.

Cool story about that Pantera too and I agree with John, you should leave it as it is, lots of memories there it sounds like but then again, it is YOUR car!

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Some more cool stuff. Hey, ya think I could borrow the gold and white Hurst Olds? Linda called and wants me to take her for a ride!:woohoo:


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## scottnkat

Personally, I love seeing all these old builds. I sold all of my old ones years ago - wishing I had kept them now. You keep posting 'em and I'll keep watching 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, and don't feel like an old geezer - if you are, then I must be as well as I started building four decades ago as well!


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> Thanks!
> I had to drag these out. dont display them, just pack 'em away.
> the bad part is when you figure out just how much stuff you have stashed away....:drunk:
> Still have many, many more. I have been building four decades now.
> geez, I'm an old geezer.......................................


I started building back in the late 60's so this is actually the start of my 6th decade of building!


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

*****


----------



## CorvairJim

Unlike some of you guys, I still have most of my builds from years past. OK, they're falling apart in old liquor boxes (those bottle dividers make them great for inexpensive model storage!), but I'm restoring a few of them too. I've sold 3 or 4 of them to guys I've come across here and there, and even swapped one ('72 Charger annual, built-up, brush painted interior)to a guy on eBay instead of paying for a model he was selling (1964 Corvair annual, N.I.B. except for cut window frames - some kid got started converting it to a 'hardtop', darn it. It's a fairly easy fix, though.)!

You guys feel like "Old Fogeys"? I'm not 50 yet but I've been building for nearly 40 years. That isn't what makes me feel old - that would be my FIVE grandchildren!

Anyhow, looking at some of these builds has me wanting to dig out some of the kits I have stashed away and get cracking on them. That "Boss Nova" wagon, for instance: I have a couple of them from when they were reissued a few years ago. I want to do one basically out of the box with some additional details, but the other chassis will wind up under a Corvair body. That chassis is very similar to the one from the old "Chezoooom" kit. The wagon body might then wind up restored to stock and mounted on a Trumpeter Nova chassis, if I can figure out how to rework the Trumpeter interior to work with the wagon body.


----------



## Rns1016

I don't know where to begin, all your builds are just amazing. I love how you do a little bit of everything.


----------



## Vegar

Lots of great work here:thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## harristotle

Geez Chuck, you've posted a ton since I've had time to look around. I love those winged mopar's!


----------



## Schwinnster

> I do have most of my old, original builds. including one of my very first models I ever put together, back when I was a little gluesniffer....
> probably 1969:












*Oh my!* Haven't seen one of these for........ a _real_ long time! I built the Johan Turbine car........trying to remember here......maybe 1965, when I was 12 or 13? 

Hard for me to look at them tho.......LOL! It was my pride and joy and my Mom knew that. Well, one day my younger brother, Marc, and I were tormenting our sister and tore one of the arms off one of her dolls. She went and told Mom. Mom told me to get _'my model'_ and told Marc to get his new football. We brought them down to the kitchen-- *Mom took a nutty! * Threw my Turbine on the floor and stomped it into a hundred pieces! Took a steak knife to Marc's football............. and didn't say a word to us. She didn't have to.........

Nice to see you still have yours Charley, and it looks _good_ :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

Schwinnster said:


> *Oh my!* Haven't seen one of these for........ a _real_ long time! I built the Johan Turbine car........trying to remember here......maybe 1965, when I was 12 or 13?
> 
> Hard for me to look at them tho.......LOL! It was my pride and joy and my Mom knew that. Well, one day my younger brother, Marc, and I were tormenting our sister and tore one of the arms off one of her dolls. She went and told Mom. Mom told me to get _'my model'_ and told Marc to get his new football. We brought them down to the kitchen-- *Mom took a nutty! * Threw my Turbine on the floor and stomped it into a hundred pieces! Took a steak knife to Marc's football............. and didn't say a word to us. She didn't have to.........
> 
> Nice to see you still have yours Charley, and it looks _good_ :thumbsup:


Ahh! Brutal, but I bet you didn't bug your sister again lol.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> Thanks.
> just posting old builds.
> you know how popular these garage threads have become.......:tongue:


Haha very true. It amazes me the number of people that won't look in the garage threads... and for what reason??? They're definitely missing out! 

Love the Cobra's! With my Cobra obsession I might have to make that my next build... after I finish my deuce roadster... and that could still be a long while haha!


----------



## Rns1016

CJTORINO said:


> Thanks.
> just posting old builds.
> you know how popular these garage threads have become.......:tongue:


wait garage threads are popular? who said  

I love the dragster you do great work there sir. I can't wait to see what else you pull out next.


----------



## CorvairJim

That green 289 Cobra stands out for me for a number of reasons. 1) I like the older, narrower 289 body better than the wider, rounder body of the 427 Cobra, 2) Green isn't your typical Cobra color, and 3) the stripes look like the sort of thinga "Weekend Warrior" would have on his car, not a carbon copy of what Carroll Shelby had on his cars. 

"Dare to be DIFFERENT"!!!


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Rns1016

CJTORINO said:


> *Thanks!*
> These Cobras go way, way back. The Green one _is_ a 289 Cobra.
> its really an old kit.
> AMT/Matchbox "Reggie Jackson" collection model. it has a cool hardtop, that I still have, but didnt use on this build.
> and yes, those goofy stripes were brush painted on!
> I built it with a 289 and 4 X 2 BBL Weber carbs. not the greatest kit,
> back then we didnt know any better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 427 Cobra is an early monogram release.
> I patterned this build after a car I spotted racing at Second Creek Raceway outside of Denver Colorado. I had a set of "Otaki" wheels and BF Goodrich tires I wanted to use. when I look back at these,
> well, lets just say my modeling skills were primitive at best.......:drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank You. and stay tuned.......*


Standing by :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, I love Cobras in any shape! I have a couple of kits in my stash, but haven't started on them yet. Maybe those should be next?? Hmmmm.....


----------



## s.moe

HEY...Charley.....Man you ain't posted any pic's for a while,,, Suddenly your just blowing our door's off with all your old build's...Man....And what build's they are....Some old,a few new, some old school,, But they're all Cool......You have some really Great Build's, For sure, my Friend.......What really is amazing to me is the fact that, you've been able to save them for all these year's and they're still in great shape......:thumbsup:
Don't stop now, We know you got to have a few more stashed somewhere.....:lol:

MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## DOM-19

All your builds look great, like the the "green" cobra paint came out great --dom


----------



## Rns1016

i want i want i want


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Rns1016

CJTORINO said:


> thats funny.....'i want i want i want'.......
> That is one of my first versions of that Monogram '69 Coronet.
> a model that, despite its lack of detail, is a favorite of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that kit.


Really? Your killing me over here!!! More I must see more. 



CJTORINO said:


> woo. I forgot about this old AMT Shelby GT500.
> I had to add the hoodscoop to cover the hole in the hood.
> cut so the 427 SOHC would fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old Coke Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Allison's AMC Matador.


Great coke machine and GT500 but I'm really interested in that 4th gen Mustang. Is that a Die-Cast or a kit car? I'm only asking because my brother has an 01 Mustang ( currently in my garage for the winter ) and I would love to make an 01 for him.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Rns1016

CJTORINO said:


> it's a diecast model kit of a Mustang Cobra.
> I tried to find a model of *my* 2001 Mustang GT. that diecast kit was as close as I have come to getting one.
> My '01 Mustang GT sits in my garage too. next to my Torino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on really nice days, it comes outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2001 mustang GT 'bullitt'. #2380/5,000 built.*
> *bought brand new. 20 July 2001.*
> *it now has 18,000 original miles on it.*


wow that's one clean Mustang. If you saw my brothers you would say the opposite. New Jersey's weather did a number to his car. He got his GT back in 2004, it had 52,000 miles. Now it has well over 100,000 but now it's a garage queen waiting for it's make-up. He's going to do some work on it, he says, but I have my doubts. My brother recently got into a new hobby called buying guns  So his current project right now is his AR-15. 

Now he has an 08 Jeep Grand Cherokee, he needed 4 wheel drive. Last winter he had some nasty weather and was always calling up co-workers for a ride or just working from home. Now he has no excuse not to go to work, haha.


----------



## CJTORINO

**********


----------



## Rns1016

CJTORINO said:


> thats too bad about your brothers Mustang.
> I am very fortunate. I do own alot of other vehicles, so my cars basically get to sit in the garage. and while my mustang is well cared for,
> it does get 'exercised' on our long, empty stretches of asphalt.
> and I can tell you the 155 mph electronic limiter does work on my car...:drunk:
> 
> you guys really need four wheel drive in NJ?
> I know we need it. the weather here can be....um.....exciting!


yeah we need it here, last winter we had snow storm after snow storm. we almost hit a record last winter for the most snow fall in one winter season. plus it snowed a few days before Halloween, go far that was the last snow fall ( so far ) My brother also found the limiter racing his buddy who also had a Mustang but his was worked. My brother only has a cat back which the previous owner installed ( flowmaster too ) my brother bought a suspension kit for it like 2 years ago and never installed it. He also swapped out the rear gears ( forgot to what ) but he wants to do some work to it this coming year, well see. 

He always wanted a Mustang, his first car was almost a fox body one. It was a beautiful car. My dad knew the owner, he use to go to my fathers shop to get work done. The day after my brother went to see a tree fell on it. So since he got this car which is the longest he has owned a car and it's his first Mustang it's hard for him to say goodbye.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Carl, what happened to all of your pictures?


----------



## Rns1016

maybe he moved them into another album on photobucket?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## CorvairJim

Rns1016 said:


> maybe he moved them into another album on photobucket?


You have to be REAL careful about doing that! If you move a photo, all links to it are broken and you have to go back and re-post them wherever you had them posted with the new link if you still want to show them there. If I decide I want those same photos in a dedicated album, I just transfer them into the new album from my computer, NOT from my existing Photobucket album. Sure, it makes for some duplication, but there isn't a limit on how many photos you can have in the bucket, so why not?


----------



## Rns1016

CorvairJim said:


> You have to be REAL careful about doing that! If you move a photo, all links to it are broken and you have to go back and re-post them wherever you had them posted with the new link if you still want to show them there. If I decide I want those same photos in a dedicated album, I just transfer them into the new album from my computer, NOT from my existing Photobucket album. Sure, it makes for some duplication, but there isn't a limit on how many photos you can have in the bucket, so why not?


Yeah with all the progress and updates I've been doing I was going to make each build have it's own album but I decided it's really not worth the time.


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> That's what I'm wondering.


I hope he just didn't decided to pack up and leave the forum. I really loved seeing all the awesome builds.


----------

